# Defined Details - Audi TT S Line *Cquartz Finest *



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - Audi TT S Line *Cquartz Finest **







Please feel free to keep up with our most resent work on Facebook​
The owner of the TT had previously attended one of our polishing classes held in Glasgow and had participated with the intensions of correction his TT. Once on the class he then realized that paint correction takes time to carry it out safely. Monitoring the paint, carrying out repetitive sets and working the products to get the utmost best from them.
A few weeks pasted and he then had made the decision that he could not dedicated the time required and was looking to have is TT booked in. The car in question covers a fair few miles and his responsibilities are to visit future and existing clients within his business. He then decided that he would like to conserve the look of the car once detailed and have a vehicle that would essentially require less up keep and maintenance. So he opted for Cquartz Finest to be applied after correction.

Audi on arrival. It was in a reasonable condition. Slight brake dust on the wheels and a light layer of grim over the cars surface.




































Tyres and arches where treated with a degreaser to aid the breakdown of grim present. Wheels treated first with Smartwheels and then followed up with Iron X to break down ant iron deposits present. Prior to being rinsed clean. Full car reserved 2 snow foam and rinses. One thin to remove heavy deposits and one thick to dwell longer and remove the traffic film. Prior to being 2 bucketed as norm. Once rinsed off the wheels and vehicle was treated with tardis and the followed up with a quick shampoo wash once more.
At this point the TT was brought into the unit to be clayed and dried off with compressed air. Prior to assessing the paint work.
Defects present & After correction.






















































As you can see most of the defects present where light on the upper part of the car. But the lowers require a few repetitive sets of S17+ on a Orange scholl pad. It is imperative for me while detailing a clients car to use the correct pad & polish to safely remove the defects present whilst minimising the clearcoat removal. This can take much longer to achieve the finish I wish but safe guards the long term outlook of the vehicle in question. Once I was happy with the level of correction the car was refined with PO85RD on 3M Blue. The whole car was grey in colour and lacking that black vibrant gloss associated with Phantom Black.
Random Picture showing the improvement in colour and gloss






































































































































































































































































Once the polishing was complete it was time to get the car rinsed down and dried off once more, Prior to 1 IPA wipe down followed with an eraser wipe down. I use IPA first to dissolve and lift most of the oils and any possible filling. Then use the eraser to safe Guard the paint is squeaky clean and ready for the coating. Once rechecked under lighting.
It was then time to check air temperature, Panel temp and Humidity to see where dew point was and how much of a window I had to get the coating to cure. Temperature and humidity is important will all coatings as these rely on out gassing similar to any wax or sealant. But unlike these other types of products. A swipe test cannot be carried out without leaving a mark in the coating.









Looking good as there is less than 1 C of a difference between air and panel temps and almost 6c above dew point. 
All glass was cleaned down, Window rubbers sealed with SV seal feed. And trims dressed and protected with Dlux as where the wheels as part of this detail. Tyres dressed and protected with espuma RD50. Arches dressed with 3D Ultra protectant. All prior to Cquartz Finest being applied. 
I will leave you with the after shots. Indoors I am afraid as Finest must stay dry after application for a minimum of 24Hrs. It is also recommended that no chemicals or any contact washing is done for the next 7 days after application, to fully let the coating cure and harden.


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow, great pics Gordon, it looks like glass! Well
Done.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking amazing gordon! nice work


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

One word.... Wow !


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great finish there. Nice ttrs grill too.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work :thumb:


----------



## RaskyR1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Car looks amazing Gordon! :buffer:

I have a brand new 740i in carbon black to coat with CQF this weekend. I just picked up an IR curing lamp to accelerate the curing too. :thumb:


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

awesome work my man is this been wetsanded


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks stunning Gordon, great work mate


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

stunning work gordan as always


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nuff said.

Hope your well btw Gordon:thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice Gordon


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top quality work as always Gordon :thumb:


----------



## npj (Feb 21, 2011)

That is an amazing finish.

That looks beyond perfect.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Awsome job! Looks like a mirror:thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Last pic does it for me :thumb:

Excellent work again Gordon, that is a fantastic result :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work as always Gordon 
TT looks amazing.


----------



## totters (Apr 29, 2012)

Without a doubt. One of the greatest detailed cars I've seen on here


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning Gordon


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Beautiful car, you brought out the best in it.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Brilliant work Gordon, looks so crisp! Phantom Black restored! I like the way he's changed the grill on this too, looks like an R8 grill?

Fantastic job and a very interesting read!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

RaskyR1 said:


> Car looks amazing Gordon! :buffer:
> 
> I have a brand new 740i in carbon black to coat with CQF this weekend. I just picked up an IR curing lamp to accelerate the curing too. :thumb:


Thanks Rasky. Looking forward to seeing the finished article. Mind post up a few picture once completed. :thumb:
The IR lamps certainly make a big difference when you look at the full picture, even down to total hardness.



khurum6392 said:


> awesome work my man is this been wetsanded


Thank for you comments. But no this one did not require any sanding work.



Beau Technique said:


> Nuff said.
> 
> Hope your well btw Gordon:thumb:


Yes m8 fine. Just been rushed off my feet once more. But guess I should not complain either. Take care Scott and we will have a chat soon. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You know my thoughts!  :lol:

However, looked stunning Gordon and well up to your usual high standards of workmanship and finish! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice finish there


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Outstanding finish and a great write up.


----------



## RaskyR1 (Jan 6, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Thanks Rasky. Looking forward to seeing the finished article. Mind post up a few picture once completed. :thumb:
> The IR lamps certainly make a big difference when you look at the full picture, even down to total hardness.


Will do! 

Here is a video of CQF on my wife's car showing the hydrophobic properties.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

I see lots of cars detailed from all over the world due to my "daily job" 
all i can say is that Gordon Muir is one of the best experienced detailers round the globe.!!
i think its about time someone will say it loud... without too much showing off and fancy written posts.. straight to business ..

SUPER job as always Gordon...


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work mate!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great finish on that, excellent reflections :thumb:


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Fantastic job:thumb:
The finish pics are awesome:argie:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

One of Europe's most skilled and knowledgeable vehicle detailers if I’m honest spent a lot of time with Gordon and always learnt something new we have some great detailers in the U.K a few I really respect I know the hours Gordon puts in to his work and any client that uses him will always be happy.

Now get some more write ups done you must have at least 40 great cars you could put up


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks awesome Gordon, very nice work indeed :thumb:

Baz


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Top work as always Gordon!


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Fantastic :thumb:

It looks like a totally different car altogether in the after pics.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning finish Gordon! it looks like glass :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

That looks stunning Gordon, fantastic work as ever :thumb:

Yet to have a chance to play around with my bottle of Finest - after seeing those results I need to pull my finger out!

:lol: at the halogens on the BMW roof too!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent to see a detailed writeup with lots of pictures showing in detail the quality of the results achieved... a far better show of the quality of the work than just shiny afters


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

looks awesome fella


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

RaskyR1 said:


> Will do!
> 
> Here is a video of CQF on my wife's car showing the hydrophobic properties.


Thank Rasky for sharing the video. You good lady's car looks well and highly in pressed with the water behaviour shown in your video. :thumb:



Cquartz said:


> I see lots of cars detailed from all over the world due to my "daily job"
> all i can say is that Gordon Muir is one of the best experienced detailers round the globe.!!
> i think its about time someone will say it loud... without too much showing off and fancy written posts.. straight to business ..
> 
> SUPER job as always Gordon...


Thank you Avi. For the very kind words as always. But as you know well. I carry out my work through passion and dedication to the car. Soap boxes are not required or wanted in my unit, as I leave these for others. 



Goodfella36 said:


> One of Europe's most skilled and knowledgeable vehicle detailers if I'm honest spent a lot of time with Gordon and always learnt something new we have some great detailers in the U.K a few I really respect I know the hours Gordon puts in to his work and any client that uses him will always be happy.
> 
> Now get some more write ups done you must have at least 40 great cars you could put up


Now Mr Davies you know more about me then many for sure. But one thing I will say as a reply. If I only can be half the man you are at present. I could hold my head high. True credit as a friend, college and your selfless nature that you show to other. Considering what is going on as part of your life at present. Is a true indication of the man inside. All the best m8 and wish you and family well now and in the future. :thumb:
Say hi to Xee and my adopted mum also. :thumb:



Auto Detox said:


> Looks awesome Gordon, very nice work indeed :thumb:
> 
> Baz


Thank you Baz. Your comments are welcome and hope and wish you well. We will have to do coffee and chocolate cake at somepoint next year again :lol:



Refined Detail said:


> That looks stunning Gordon, fantastic work as ever :thumb:
> 
> Yet to have a chance to play around with my bottle of Finest - after seeing those results I need to pull my finger out!
> 
> :lol: at the halogens on the BMW roof too!


Thanks Rich. Unfortunately my halogen stand holder ran out of paint and was no longer of benefit for the polishing classes. So it had now moved on as they say. 


Dave KG said:


> Excellent to see a detailed writeup with lots of pictures showing in detail the quality of the results achieved... a far better show of the quality of the work than just shiny afters


Thanks Dave. Sometime hard getting a balance when compiling write up. But I do agree. The correction shows are a must. If only just to verify what is shown in the after is correct. Will be in touch soon as always and hope you and Ally are well.
Gordon.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you Baz. Your comments are welcome and hope and wish you well. We will have to do coffee and chocolate cake at somepoint next year again :lol:


That sounds great ! Always have time for chit chat coffee and cake :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Excellent job, write up and finish Gordon. There's a great amount of knowledge and advice in the post for people to abide by :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely work.


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## Goosiegander (Mar 28, 2013)

Lovely, but more details and pictures of the e34 please!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Goosiegander said:


> Lovely, but more details and pictures of the e34 please!


The E34 was only bought to provide 'panels' for Gordon's Polishing Tuition classes and is long gone.

Alan W


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Goosiegander said:


> Lovely, but more details and pictures of the e34 please!


Not seen the age of this thread then lol


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

The finish really doesn't get much better than that, stunning


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning work


----------



## CJohnson (Sep 2, 2014)

Cracking work as usual Gordon


----------

